# SWGRS Vendors Pt.1



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Somebody was requesting pix from the Vendors Hall, so here's a start. All pix are from Saturday.

As many of you know, Dave Roberts, organizer of the SWGRS shows, is also heading up the 2011 National Convention in Kansas City. Almost all of the previous conventions have offered specially painted 'convention cars', but the 2011 NGRC will also offer a convention building kit -- based on Auntie Em's farmhouse in Wizard of Oz! Dave was showing off the prototype near the entrance.












The kit will be modular, so that porches can be moved around, a side wing can become a separate garage, etc. Bill Toohey of the Fairplex Railroad and I were remarking that with the separate garage configuration, the kit could become a typical Pasadena bungalow. But I reminded Bob that in keeping with the Fairplex's 'California history' theme, they could simply re-create the filming of 'Wizard.'












Phil Bronner of Kern Valley Railroad was showing a custom dining car he was building for a customer.












The child figure in the aisle represents the customer, who remembers riding on the prototype car when he was a boy!












I've long admired Phil's customizations and detail work, but as I told him, it's the wrong scale for me. He said that I was asking the wrong question -- I should be asking 'how much room do I have on my mantlepiece?" Point taken.


The biggest attraction at the Accucraft table (and I do mean BIGGEST) was this 7 1/2 in. gauge ride-on Plymouth switcher.












But getting almost as much attention was this new Pennsy K-4. Look at the drivers on this baby! Delivery expected in February 2011












But Fred at Accucraft's new favorite is this dockside 0-4-0












USA Trains had a table, and were showing many of their new boxcars.






















Scott Polk was holding down the Aristocraft table. Although the typical Aristo wireframe display was missing, the table seemed to get a lot of interest, from Eggliners to REVO controllers.






















Here Randy Bryie, MLS member & sponsor _par excellence_, poses in front of Pacific Coast Garden Railway Supply. Oh how I've lusted after that gallows-frame turntable! Randy tells me that I'd have to wait six to nine months for it though -- he's back-logged that far!












Three of Randy's craftsman-level water towers -- and each of them is 1/20th scale!












Rainbow Ridge was there with their line of precision-board products. This unpainted kit illustrates the look of the raw material, which Ross Piper can mill into dozens of different sidings & roof materials. This stuff seems to hold up to sun & rain better than almost anything else!












Ross has also turned his milling talents toward a new line of dimensional hardwood plaques.












Dan Hoag & Eaglewings was there with their usual high-quality line of metal bridges and buildings. But the Eaglewings display at this show was anchored by a couple of real standouts! One was this coal mine complex --












The other was this limited edition New England station house, called "Point of Rocks Station."









.


More to come, as circumstances permit...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Gary,

Thanks for the post

Those Eagle wings buildings are Awsome

Guess what Nicky's ordering tommarrow

A new mining complex and a cool station.............

Dan you gettin this ????????????????????


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the Pics Gary.. Later RJD


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks for sharing unreal those Eaglewings buildings again many thanks caferacer


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gary. Awesome reporting as usual!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent report and photos! Thanks Gary!


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Gary ! That coal mine complex does look fantastic (inspirational) anyone have a closeup of what looks like a container crane, bkgrd left of the same pic?

doug c


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting Gary! I didn't make it this fall so it was nice seeing your pictures.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Gary 

Next time you take pics at a show you need to put one of those CSI scale cards in the picture so we can figure out the dementions.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The Point of Rocks station is a commercial product? Gotta tell dad about that one. He's rebuilding part of his railroad right now, and, dang, it just might fit! 

Later, 

K 

BTW, Point of Rocks is in western Maryland, on the B&O if memory serves. It sat at a division point - the line splits at the depot, with one branch going east to Baltimore, the other south to DC.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics 

Thank you


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Who makes the Modular House kit?


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, thanks for setting me straight on the location of Point of Rocks Station. I hope you and Nick both understand that this is a 'limited release' item, and.. ahem.. not inexpensive, shall we say?

Doug C., see Part 3 for a shot of the container crane.

Mike, whoever makes Auntie Em's, I'd bet that the Kansas City NGRC has an exclusive on it until the convention's over, at least! It's a $95.00 add-on to the convention registration.


----------

